# Specialized Romin saddle



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:
I completed my first century of the season yesterday. I just wanted to comment on my experience on the romin saddle. The ride took about 6.5 hours, and other than some "minor" discomfort the romin was fantastic!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

g-dawg said:


> :thumbsup:
> I completed my first century of the season yesterday. I just wanted to comment on my experience on the romin saddle. The ride took about 6.5 hours, and other than some "minor" discomfort the romin was fantastic!



Good to hear. That's the only negative I have heard on the Tarmac Pro. I was supposed to test it today but Irene did away with the Gran Fondo.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep got one on my Tarmac Expert SL3. Hated it at first; after about 4 or 5 rides it feels great. Edges along the center hole just felt sharp. Broken in some now and its great!


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

I love this comfortable seat. I have done 90km total in one day. A great long term seat & superlight. This is a Romin SL carbon. 

Arty  10/10


----------

